
Show HN: An open-source and decentralized COVID-19 contact-tracing app - raphaelj
https://github.com/RaphaelJ/covid-tracer/blob/master/README.md
======
raphaelj
Hi, OP here,

I started working on this app a couple of weeks ago, trying to iterate on
Singapore's contact-tracking app by adding data anonymization and
decentralization features.

I ended up with a solution that is similar to the D3P-T, with some
implementation differences.

The app is available as an APK for Android [1]. As for now, the iOS app is not
easy to distribute, as Apple does not allow coronavirus-related apps to be
published on the app store.

\--

[1] [https://github.com/RaphaelJ/covid-
tracer/blob/master/release...](https://github.com/RaphaelJ/covid-
tracer/blob/master/release..).

